# Black Pepper myth? or truth



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

My mom just called stating someone at her work told her black pepper never leaves your system once you eat it. It stays in your body and can't be broke down.
Does anyone know if this is accurate or a myth???

TIA


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

That sounds like what we were told as kids--If you swallow gum, it stays in your stomach forever. LOL I think it's a big myth. JMO.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think if that were true I would be made of pepper. I cover everything with it.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meksmama* 
My mom just called stating someone at her work told her black pepper never leaves your system once you eat it. It stays in your body and can't be broke down.
Does anyone know if this is accurate or a myth???

TIA

if it can't be broken down than it passes straight down....and out


----------



## christacular (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=74


----------



## Meksmama (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christacular* 
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=74

THANKS so much.... I love knowing you can ask almost any question on this site and get an answer so quickly!!!







:

Thanks again gals,


----------



## christacular (Aug 10, 2006)

all i did was type "black pepper" + digestion into google.

google is ur friend.


----------

